# Handmade Rosaries



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

I make rosaries and have a large selection made up that would make lovely Christmas presents. They are made from various semiprecious stones, olive wood, glass and metal. Here is a list of some of the beads I have:

8mm red coral beads
6mm adventurine in green, blue and orange
6mm quartzite in amethyst and lavender
6mm mother of pearl in pink, white and amber
6mm tiger's eye in red and amber
8mm round olive wood
oval olive wood
8mm marbled glass in white/tan and black/white
6mm jet glass
oval fresh water pearls
6mm Australian jasper
6mm natural howlite
8mm natural howlite skull beads
6mm green unikite
6mm blue and white sodalite
triangular mint green glass
triangular black glass
flat metal hearts with a Celtic knot design on each side

Each rosary is $20 and $2 p&h

Here are some photos.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks Wendy!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My sister collected rosaries. I think she had around 150 of them. Sadly, she passed away almost 10 years ago. I often wonder where her collection is now. If she were alive I would get one for her. I would get one for me, but I already have about 20 of them.  
Do you have an Etsy shop? Also, if I get my business up & running this next year I might be interested in carrying them in my store.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

They are beautiful. Do you have anything with a Russian style cross. Do you do special orders.?


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

7thswan said:


> They are beautiful. Do you have anything with a Russian style cross. Do you do special orders.?


Yes and yes. I have two styles of Russian crosses. One can be seen on a couple rosaries above and I also have the traditional three bar one as well. I also make chotki too, with whatever number of beads you wish. Send me a pm with what you are wanting.


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

here are the two Russian style crucifixes I have. the three bar one is 1 3/8 inches long and the other one is the same.


----------

